# Dog Crates



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all... just under six weeks to go till I pick up my pup  I saw him for the first time on Saturday and he is gorgeous...

I am wondering what crate to get as I am hoping to crate train him for a few hours in the morning that I am in work. I have seen this one:
http://www.croftonline.co.uk/pp/Dog...ate/products.asp?partno=1102des&allpartno=YES

its size is 24" which is for a Cocker size... is this right? I heard that if you get one too big they may mess (toilet) in the cage but I dont want it to be too small. His parents are not large (both 14" dogs). 

I was thinking of getting the cover too as a little hideaway for him at night?

Also.... as I work 3 hours a morning... do I leave him in there for that long? and can he go in it at night? I have had dogs all my life but will be the first time using a crate. 

Thank you x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I would think 24" is a bit small. It will be fine while the puppy is small but you may find yourself looking for another one in a few months. When I was looking for a crate I was advised to get a 36", which is big enough to last the dog through to adulthood, with plenty of head room and turning around space. It will be on the big side for a small puppy, we never had a problem with this, however you can buy ones with dividers that you can adjust as puppy grows. A 34" or maybe even 32" may be ok if your dog is on the small side
I too had never used a crate but found it great to have somewhere to put puppy to keep them safe and out of mischief if I needed to go out or just needed 10 mins off! I used the crate as his bed so whenever he needed to sleep or rest he was put in his crate for a bit. A cover is a great idea as it helps them feel more secure. So yes night time and when your puppy is left alone, use the crate. It saves a lot of worry 
We no longer need to use the crate as we can trust Weller to behave when left alone now and not get into trouble or chew, plus he loves to curl up on the sofa when we are out but for puppyhood, I would definately recommend.
Good luck.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Karen,

I thought it may be... I will probably go for 32" or 34" Its very confusing when the suppliers give you a size of 24" for the breed that you require.. they even gave the statistics of size 14-17" of the breed... x


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi
We've recently got a 30 inch dog health crate, which came with vet bed and 2 bowls. 
Got it from Norfolkpetcare through EBAY, paid £34.00 including postage.
Its pretty good quality, seems pretty robust and so far no accident in the crate


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we had a 30, and now Lady has her doggy condo...a 36" which she can sprawl out in.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has a 36" crate for when I go out and she cannot come with me. There is room for a puppy pad so she is not stressed if she needs a wee. She has probably only used it a couple of times and in no way has it impinged on her housetraining. I am not in favour of forcing a puppy to either hold it or pee/poo in its bed, some say this is the answer but I know how I would feel if I was shut in a small room with no toilet. It is personal choice and you have to decide how you want to proceed, good luck with whatever you choose.

P S I have a 36" crate for sale bought two only needed one PM me if interested could deliver.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

zed said:


> Hi all... just under six weeks to go till I pick up my pup  I saw him for the first time on Saturday and he is gorgeous...
> 
> I am wondering what crate to get as I am hoping to crate train him for a few hours in the morning that I am in work. I have seen this one:
> http://www.croftonline.co.uk/pp/Dog...ate/products.asp?partno=1102des&allpartno=YES
> ...


Try this link: 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5245&highlight=crate+size

I would certainly recommend a 36" crate from Dog's Health (www.doghealth.co.uk - 01760 726340) - try mentioning "Jukee Doodles" as i am trying to arrange some sort of deal / discount with them.

Stephen x

Stephen x


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

36" it is  Thank you all for your advice x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

This place is very reasonable for crates and they have a big selection. 

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/dept.asp?dept_id=770


----------

